# love in the air



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

so i was noticing over thepast few weeks that alot of p's have started to breed every day someone else has eggs and now mine are goin at it 
do you think its possioble that p's have an internal clock and they know when its spring and that its time to breed
what do ya guys think 
later


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol, I would have no problem believing that. Kinda funny though, cause mine were breeding like crazy in the middle of winter, maybe mine were.....








by-polar???? LOL good point and idea!!!


----------

